# inland empire riders



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

WHAT'S UP PEOPLE FROM THE I.E AREA! CHECK IT OUT, "GOOD TIMES" LOWRIDER CAR CLUB IS COMMING TO I.E AREA! WERE LOOKING FOR TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS WHO ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANT TO BE PART OF A 20 YEAR OLD, EAST LOS ANGELES BASED LOWRIDER CAR CLUB! WE ALSO HAVE CHAPTERS IN EAST LOS ANGELES, LOS ANGELES, NOR CAL, DETROIT-MICHIGAN,COLORADO, SAN DIEGO, SAN FERNANDO VALLEY, NEW JERSY, MILWAUKEE, ORANGE COUNTY, LAS VEGAS, SO.CAL, FLORIDA, VIRGINIA AND STILL MORE TO COME! WE ARE A FAMILY ORIENTATED CAR CLUB AND WE DONT HATE ON NO ONE! WE WANT TO KEEP IT ORIGINAL THOUGH! WE WANT TO KEEP IT WITH TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS LIKE, IMPALA'S, CADDIES, REGAL'S, CUTLASS, CHEVY CLASSICS, ETC WITH 13 OR 14 INCH KNOCK OFF'S. IF YOU BEEN IN THE GAME FOR A WHILE THEN YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT! WE WANT TO BRING THE, "GOOD TIMES" LOWRIDING SCENE TO INLAND EMPIRE AND WERE LOOKING FOR PEOPLE THAT ARE MOTIVATED AND WANNA KICK IT AND CRUISE AND JUST HAVE A "GOOD TIME"! SO IF YOU THINK YOU HAVE WHAT IT TAKES AND YOU WANNA RIDE, HIT ME UP! WERE LOOKING FOR DEDICATED PEOPLE THAT ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANNA KEEP THE, "GOOD TIMES" ROLLEN!!!!!

THANKS FROM THE "GOOD TIMES"C.C
"WIN, LOSE. OR TIE, ITS "GOOD TIMES" TILL WE DIE!!!!!!!!!714-574-2956 ASK 4 JOE biggrin.gif


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

:wave: LATIN LIFE IN THE HOUSE WELCOME TO THE IE  :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADDY EXTRA_@Mar 27 2009, 09:50 PM~13412745
> *:wave: LATIN LIFE IN THE HOUSE WELCOME TO THE IE   :thumbsup:
> *


thanks hommi


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

TTT for the homies


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Welcome to the IE!! We have a lot that goes on out here, hope to see you at local events soon!!

Alex
Gangs To Grace CC
Pomona


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 28 2009, 08:54 AM~13415342
> *Welcome to the IE!!  We have a lot that goes on out here, hope to see you at local events soon!!
> 
> Alex
> ...


thank you,we will be hitting avery local event thet we can to represent.


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Mar 28 2009, 08:39 PM~13419740
> *thank you,we will be hitting avery local event thet we can to represent.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Mar 28 2009, 09:25 PM~13420025
> *:thumbsup:
> *


sup groupe you guys always looking good


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

FINE LIFE CAR CLUB INLAND EMPIRE (CHINO)


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MalibuLou_@Apr 2 2009, 11:34 PM~13472530
> *FINE LIFE CAR CLUB INLAND EMPIRE (CHINO)
> *


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Mar 29 2009, 10:30 AM~13422571
> *sup groupe you guys always looking good
> *


TTT for the GOODTIMES


----------



## [email protected]*khaters (Feb 27, 2009)

allow hopper in the club or just so cars


----------



## [email protected]*khaters (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]*khaters_@Apr 3 2009, 10:41 PM~13480368
> *allow hopper in the club or just so cars
> *


i mean show cars or hoppers


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]*khaters_@Apr 3 2009, 10:42 PM~13480378
> *i mean show cars or hoppers
> *


both are more than welcome we have a few good hoppers :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]*khaters_@Apr 3 2009, 10:42 PM~13480378
> *i mean show cars or hoppers
> *


STREET-HOPPERS-FULL SHOW-BIKES ALL WELCOME-DONE OR NOT DONE WE HELP YOU FINISH YOUR PROJECT :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 4 2009, 12:19 AM~13481029
> *STREET-HOPPERS-FULL SHOW-BIKES ALL WELCOME-DONE OR NOT DONE WE HELP YOU FINISH YOUR PROJECT :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)




----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

wassup homie


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

ROLLERZ ONLY SOUTH COUNTY IS IN THE I.E. uffin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Apr 9 2009, 02:53 PM~13530272
> *wassup homie
> *


sup hommi are you ready?


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLER13_@Apr 9 2009, 02:55 PM~13530284
> *ROLLERZ ONLY SOUTH COUNTY IS IN THE I.E. uffin:
> *


sup rollers what's cracking?


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 10 2009, 08:34 AM~13537757
> *sup rollers what's cracking?
> *


JUST KICKIN IT :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

sup santanero thanks for your support


----------



## OC714Santanero (Sep 16, 2007)

Good Luck On Da Chapter Bigg Dogg Welcome to the boonies st8 repping OC


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

CHECK US OUT AT WWW.GOODTIMESCARCLUB.ORG


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## OC714Santanero (Sep 16, 2007)

Whats Cracking Joe Did You Make To Bristol Bigg Dogg I Was There On My 88 LS with da wifey shit some fool backed his truck into my homies 66 and dented da bumper a lil bit but other that dat it was kool.


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OC714Santanero_@Apr 14 2009, 09:19 AM~13571668
> *Whats Cracking Joe Did You Make To Bristol Bigg Dogg I Was There On My 88 LS with da wifey shit some fool backed his truck into my homies 66 and dented da bumper a lil bit but other that dat it was kool.
> *


yeap main st.was bumper to bumper is f crazy imagine every weekend like that :cheesy:


----------



## OC714Santanero (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 14 2009, 12:05 PM~13573355
> *yeap main st.was bumper to bumper is f crazy imagine every weekend like that :cheesy:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

TTT
how are the things goin, so when u doing a meeting, so i can meet some of the homies? my car aint done for a while though


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## OC714Santanero (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey Joe i big props to you i see this going forward especially you trying to get something going in the river side area (Picnics, Cruise, etc) i talked to a couple of homies there willing to come n kick it so lets get it popping cuz i know thers a lot of rides sitting at home :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OC714Santanero_@May 3 2009, 08:57 AM~13770053
> *Hey Joe i big props to you i see this going forward especially you trying to get something going in the river side area (Picnics, Cruise, etc) i talked to a couple of homies there willing to come n kick it so lets get it popping cuz i know thers a lot of rides sitting at home  :thumbsup:
> *


you know how we do it


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## OC714Santanero (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@May 3 2009, 01:48 PM~13771457
> *you know how we do it
> *


 :werd:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

WHERE IS ALL THOSE SOLO RIDERS AT.


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

classic style car club in the house :wave:


----------



## angel dust 64 (Apr 29, 2009)

welcome you brougt a bad ass impala to the i e


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by angel dust 64_@May 5 2009, 03:34 PM~13794424
> *welcome you brougt a bad ass impala to the i e
> *


thanks homie


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@May 4 2009, 11:11 PM~13787667
> *classic style car club in the house :wave:
> *


sup bro.


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@May 5 2009, 08:44 PM~13797913
> *sup bro.
> *


whats up big dogg


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## OC714Santanero (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@May 6 2009, 06:55 PM~13808501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad Ass Pic :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

thanks hommie


----------



## OC714Santanero (Sep 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## blythe_mechanic (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 30 2009, 07:33 PM~13748348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blythe_mechanic_@May 9 2009, 01:07 PM~13837353
> *nice ride
> *


thanks homie


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## OC714Santanero (Sep 16, 2007)

what up


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

WAT'S UP HOMIE, HOW IS EVERYTING COMING ALONG WITH THE CHAPTER??? :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Wassup GOOD TIME CC Homies, how is the club expansion going.


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## OC714Santanero (Sep 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

WASSUP HOMIE, SO U GUYS GINNA BE SHOWING AT SB?


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

:0


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jun 11 2009, 12:50 PM~14161819
> *TTT
> *


HOW'S IT GOING WITH THE CHAPTER....I SAW YOUR RIDE AT THE SAN BERDOO SHOW LAST WEEKEND, IT LOOKED CLEAN!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jun 11 2009, 04:00 PM~14163694
> *HOW'S IT GOING WITH THE CHAPTER....I SAW YOUR RIDE AT THE SAN BERDOO SHOW LAST WEEKEND,  IT LOOKED CLEAN!!! :thumbsup:
> *


is going good homie are you ready to roll.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jun 11 2009, 08:18 PM~14166075
> *is going good homie are you ready to roll.
> *


 :thumbsup: 


















NOT AS CLEAN AS YOURS, BUT WORKING ON IT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jun 11 2009, 10:14 PM~14167602
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean i like the skirts.


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

sup brothers this is joe from GOOD TIMES C.C one of our members lost one of his love ones of cancer and am trying to help him out by having a car wash, i just moved here to the i.e i wonder if you know a place in the i.e where we can have the car wash.if you do can you pls call me at714-574-2956 joe thanks God bless.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jun 11 2009, 10:38 PM~14167874
> *sup brothers this is joe from GOOD TIMES C.C one of our members lost one of his love ones of cancer and am trying to help him out by having a car wash, i just moved here to the i.e i wonder if you know a place in the i.e where we can have the car wash.if you do can you pls call me at714-574-2956 joe thanks God bless.
> *


R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jun 11 2009, 10:38 PM~14167874
> *sup brothers this is joe from GOOD TIMES C.C one of our members lost one of his love ones of cancer and am trying to help him out by having a car wash, i just moved here to the i.e i wonder if you know a place in the i.e where we can have the car wash.if you do can you pls call me at714-574-2956 joe thanks God bless.
> *


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jun 11 2009, 11:02 PM~14168100
> *R.I.P. :angel:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RED DRAGONS (Oct 21, 2005)

Pm sent!!


----------



## DELEGATION AZ (Feb 3, 2008)

*DELEGATION IE WILL BE THERE TO SHOW SOME SUPPORT!!! </span></span>* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jun 12 2009, 11:30 PM~14177465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION AZ_@Jun 15 2009, 07:15 PM~14200255
> *DELEGATION IE  WILL BE THERE TO SHOW SOME SUPPORT!!! </span></span> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## OC714Santanero (Sep 16, 2007)

Whats Crackin Joe


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

WAT'S UP JOE....HOW'S EVERYTHING BRO.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Wat's up Joe.


----------



## OC714Santanero (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jul 12 2009, 09:54 PM~14453453
> *Wat's up Joe.
> *


TTT


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

DAM JOE...WHERE U AT HOMIE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Aug 9 2009, 11:13 PM~14722238
> *DAM JOE...WHERE U AT HOMIE!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


let's get this going call me at 714-574-2956


----------



## OC714Santanero (Sep 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OC714Santanero_@Aug 11 2009, 07:12 PM~14740565
> *TTT
> *


ttt


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 10 2009, 11:21 PM~14732755
> *let's get this going call me at 714-574-2956
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

trade for a 2-door box caprice


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Mar 27 2009, 03:56 PM~13409874
> *I JUST MOVED TO THE I.E I AM FROM GOODTIMES C.C WE ARE THINKING OF OPENING A NEW CHAPTER HERE IN THE I.E .IF YOU'RE LOOKING FOR A GOOD CAR CLUB WHERE FAMILY IS ALWAYS FIRST AND HAVE A GOOD TIME HIT ME UP,WE GOT MORE THAN 20 CHAPTER ALL OVER THE U.S AND RAPITLY GROWING,THIS CHAPTER IS NOT OPEN YET UNTILL I FIND SOME SOLID FULLTIMERS MEMBERS  CALL ME IF YOU'RE INTERSTED.714-574-2956
> *


----------



## OC714Santanero (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 19 2009, 02:00 PM~14818490
> *
> *


TTT


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

classic style car club in the house


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Aug 19 2009, 06:56 PM~14821522
> *classic style car club in the house
> *


----------



## locs&100SPOKES (Nov 29, 2008)

TTT INLAND EMPIRE


----------



## OC714Santanero (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Mar 27 2009, 03:56 PM~13409874
> *I JUST MOVED TO THE I.E I AM FROM GOODTIMES C.C WE ARE THINKING OF OPENING A NEW CHAPTER HERE IN THE I.E .IF YOU'RE LOOKING FOR A GOOD CAR CLUB WHERE FAMILY IS ALWAYS FIRST AND HAVE A GOOD TIME HIT ME UP,WE GOT MORE THAN 20 CHAPTER ALL OVER THE U.S AND RAPITLY GROWING,THIS CHAPTER IS NOT OPEN YET UNTILL I FIND SOME SOLID FULLTIMERS MEMBERS  CALL ME IF YOU'RE INTERSTED.714-574-2956
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

WE DONT DO THIS SHIT FOR THE FAME OR FOR THE GLORY, WE DO THIS SHIT FOR THE LOVE OF THE SPORT AND FOR OUR CLUB "GOODTIMES"..YOU DONT HAVE TO LIE TO KICK IT OR FAKE IT TO MAKE IT...WE DIDNT COME FROM ALL CITY'S, STATES, BLOCKS AND HOODS TO REP AS INDIVIDUALS. WE ALL CAME HERE FOR THE SAME DREAM AS "ONE" TEAM AND ONE GOAL AND THATS TO REPRESENT THIS CLUB WE ALL CALL OUR EXTENDED FAMILY "GOODTIMES". IT DONT FUCKEN MATTER IF YOU HAVE A PROJECT, BIKE, FULLSHOW, HOPPER, OR STREET CAR, OR EVEN A DREAM, ALL THAT MATTERS IS WHEN YOU PUT ON THAT BLUE AND WHITE AND STRAP UP THAT PLAQUE THAT YOU THERE 100 PROOF FOR YOUR TEAM AND FAMILY MEMBERS. I KNOW TIMES ARE RUFF RIGHT NOW FOR ALOT OF OUR MEMBERS AND THE LOWRIDEING GAME PERIOD BUT WE DO WHAT WE CAN AND WE STILL MANAGE TO GET OUT THERE AND PUT IT DOWN WORLD WIDE. IF YOU IN THIS GAME FOR THE GLORY OR THE FAME THEN YOU MIGHT AS WELL AUDITION FOR AMERICAN IDOL BECAUSE THIS HERE, THIS RIGHT HERE IS GOODTIMES CAR CLUB BUILT ON TRADITION, LOVE, FRIENDSHIP AND FAMILIA AND THATS ALL I HAVE TO SAY TILL 2010.....STAY UP FAMILIA AND I STAY ONE PROUD "GOODTIMER" AND YOU SHOUD BE ONE TOO AND IF YOU AINT THEN GET IN WHERE YOU FIT IN........STAY UP GOODTIMERS..


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Sep 14 2009, 01:09 AM~15073564
> *WE DONT DO THIS SHIT FOR THE FAME OR FOR THE GLORY, WE DO THIS SHIT FOR THE LOVE OF THE SPORT AND FOR OUR CLUB "GOODTIMES"..YOU DONT HAVE TO LIE TO KICK IT OR FAKE IT TO MAKE IT...WE DIDNT COME FROM ALL CITY'S, STATES, BLOCKS AND HOODS TO REP AS INDIVIDUALS. WE ALL CAME HERE FOR THE SAME DREAM AS "ONE" TEAM AND ONE GOAL AND THATS TO REPRESENT THIS CLUB WE ALL CALL OUR EXTENDED FAMILY "GOODTIMES". IT DONT FUCKEN MATTER IF YOU HAVE A PROJECT, BIKE, FULLSHOW, HOPPER, OR STREET CAR, OR EVEN A DREAM, ALL THAT MATTERS IS WHEN YOU PUT ON THAT BLUE AND WHITE AND STRAP UP THAT PLAQUE THAT YOU THERE 100 PROOF FOR YOUR TEAM AND FAMILY MEMBERS. I KNOW TIMES ARE RUFF RIGHT NOW FOR ALOT OF OUR MEMBERS AND THE LOWRIDEING GAME PERIOD BUT WE DO WHAT WE CAN AND WE STILL MANAGE TO GET OUT THERE AND PUT IT DOWN WORLD WIDE. IF YOU IN THIS GAME FOR THE GLORY OR THE FAME THEN YOU MIGHT AS WELL AUDITION FOR AMERICAN IDOL BECAUSE THIS HERE, THIS RIGHT HERE IS GOODTIMES CAR CLUB BUILT ON TRADITION, LOVE, FRIENDSHIP AND FAMILIA AND THATS ALL I HAVE TO SAY TILL 2010.....STAY UP FAMILIA AND I STAY ONE PROUD "GOODTIMER" AND YOU SHOUD BE ONE TOO AND IF YOU AINT THEN GET IN WHERE YOU FIT IN........STAY UP GOODTIMERS..
> *


DAM LIKE THAT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: REAL SHIT RIGHT THERE!!!!


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

WHAT'S UP PEOPLE FROM THE I.E AREA! CHECK IT OUT, "GOOD TIMES" LOWRIDER CAR CLUB IS COMMING TO I.E AREA! WERE LOOKING FOR TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS WHO ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANT TO BE PART OF A 20 YEAR OLD, EAST LOS ANGELES BASED LOWRIDER CAR CLUB! WE ALSO HAVE CHAPTERS IN EAST LOS ANGELES, LOS ANGELES, NOR CAL, DETROIT-MICHIGAN,COLORADO, SAN DIEGO, SAN FERNANDO VALLEY, NEW JERSY, MILWAUKEE, ORANGE COUNTY, LAS VEGAS, SO.CAL, FLORIDA, VIRGINIA AND STILL MORE TO COME! WE ARE A FAMILY ORIENTATED CAR CLUB AND WE DONT HATE ON NO ONE! WE WANT TO KEEP IT ORIGINAL THOUGH! WE WANT TO KEEP IT WITH TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS LIKE, IMPALA'S, CADDIES, REGAL'S, CUTLASS, CHEVY CLASSICS, ETC WITH 13 OR 14 INCH KNOCK OFF'S. IF YOU BEEN IN THE GAME FOR A WHILE THEN YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT! WE WANT TO BRING THE, "GOOD TIMES" LOWRIDING SCENE TO COLORADO AND WERE LOOKING FOR PEOPLE THAT ARE MOTIVATED AND WANNA KICK IT AND CRUISE AND JUST HAVE A "GOOD TIME"! SO IF YOU THINK YOU HAVE WHAT IT TAKES AND YOU WANNA RIDE, HIT ME UP! WERE LOOKING FOR DEDICATED PEOPLE THAT ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANNA KEEP THE, "GOOD TIMES" ROLLEN!!!!!

THANKS FROM THE "GOOD TIMES"C.C
"WIN, LOSE. OR TIE, ITS "GOOD TIMES" TILL WE DIE!!!!!!!!!714-574-2956 ASK 4 JOE :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 10 2009, 10:53 PM~13544284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Wat up I.E.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Sep 14 2009, 01:09 AM~15073564
> *WE DONT DO THIS SHIT FOR THE FAME OR FOR THE GLORY, WE DO THIS SHIT FOR THE LOVE OF THE SPORT AND FOR OUR CLUB "GOODTIMES"..YOU DONT HAVE TO LIE TO KICK IT OR FAKE IT TO MAKE IT...WE DIDNT COME FROM ALL CITY'S, STATES, BLOCKS AND HOODS TO REP AS INDIVIDUALS. WE ALL CAME HERE FOR THE SAME DREAM AS "ONE" TEAM AND ONE GOAL AND THATS TO REPRESENT THIS CLUB WE ALL CALL OUR EXTENDED FAMILY "GOODTIMES". IT DONT FUCKEN MATTER IF YOU HAVE A PROJECT, BIKE, FULLSHOW, HOPPER, OR STREET CAR, OR EVEN A DREAM, ALL THAT MATTERS IS WHEN YOU PUT ON THAT BLUE AND WHITE AND STRAP UP THAT PLAQUE THAT YOU THERE 100 PROOF FOR YOUR TEAM AND FAMILY MEMBERS. I KNOW TIMES ARE RUFF RIGHT NOW FOR ALOT OF OUR MEMBERS AND THE LOWRIDEING GAME PERIOD BUT WE DO WHAT WE CAN AND WE STILL MANAGE TO GET OUT THERE AND PUT IT DOWN WORLD WIDE. IF YOU IN THIS GAME FOR THE GLORY OR THE FAME THEN YOU MIGHT AS WELL AUDITION FOR AMERICAN IDOL BECAUSE THIS HERE, THIS RIGHT HERE IS GOODTIMES CAR CLUB BUILT ON TRADITION, LOVE, FRIENDSHIP AND FAMILIA AND THATS ALL I HAVE TO SAY TILL 2010.....STAY UP FAMILIA AND I STAY ONE PROUD "GOODTIMER" AND YOU SHOUD BE ONE TOO AND IF YOU AINT THEN GET IN WHERE YOU FIT IN........STAY UP GOODTIMERS..
> *


NICELY SAID JOE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Sep 16 2009, 08:35 PM~15103606
> *NICELY SAID JOE!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


this are the word of our c.e.o it is what it is :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Sep 14 2009, 01:09 AM~15073564
> *WE DONT DO THIS SHIT FOR THE FAME OR FOR THE GLORY, WE DO THIS SHIT FOR THE LOVE OF THE SPORT AND FOR OUR CLUB "GOODTIMES"..YOU DONT HAVE TO LIE TO KICK IT OR FAKE IT TO MAKE IT...WE DIDNT COME FROM ALL CITY'S, STATES, BLOCKS AND HOODS TO REP AS INDIVIDUALS. WE ALL CAME HERE FOR THE SAME DREAM AS "ONE" TEAM AND ONE GOAL AND THATS TO REPRESENT THIS CLUB WE ALL CALL OUR EXTENDED FAMILY "GOODTIMES". IT DONT FUCKEN MATTER IF YOU HAVE A PROJECT, BIKE, FULLSHOW, HOPPER, OR STREET CAR, OR EVEN A DREAM, ALL THAT MATTERS IS WHEN YOU PUT ON THAT BLUE AND WHITE AND STRAP UP THAT PLAQUE THAT YOU THERE 100 PROOF FOR YOUR TEAM AND FAMILY MEMBERS. I KNOW TIMES ARE RUFF RIGHT NOW FOR ALOT OF OUR MEMBERS AND THE LOWRIDEING GAME PERIOD BUT WE DO WHAT WE CAN AND WE STILL MANAGE TO GET OUT THERE AND PUT IT DOWN WORLD WIDE. IF YOU IN THIS GAME FOR THE GLORY OR THE FAME THEN YOU MIGHT AS WELL AUDITION FOR AMERICAN IDOL BECAUSE THIS HERE, THIS RIGHT HERE IS GOODTIMES CAR CLUB BUILT ON TRADITION, LOVE, FRIENDSHIP AND FAMILIA AND THATS ALL I HAVE TO SAY TILL 2010.....STAY UP FAMILIA AND I STAY ONE PROUD "GOODTIMER" AND YOU SHOUD BE ONE TOO AND IF YOU AINT THEN GET IN WHERE YOU FIT IN........STAY UP GOODTIMERS..
> *



That's' real lowrider talk right there, nicely put.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Anybody cruzin through the route 66, this year in san berdoo??


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Sep 19 2009, 12:02 AM~15124908
> *Anybody cruzin through the route 66, this year in san berdoo??
> *


yes sir


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

IM GLAD WE GONNA HAVE GOOD TIMES IN THE BIG I.E. MEETING WENT WELL RIDERS ARE READY 2 DIPP AND REPP THE MIGHTY GT SEE YOU GUYS IN VEGAS GOOD TIMES I.E. CHAPTER WELCOME ABOARD


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

/r/2dkyh3t/4[/url]


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

AFTER 6-7 MONTHS OF TALK AND MEETINGS WE HAD A FINAL ONE THAT BROUGHT US ANOTHER CHAPTER WE WANNA WELCOME OUR NEWEST CHAPTER 2 THE MIGHTY GT

user posted image

THANKS 4 THE COMMITMENT AND DEDICATION THIS FAMILY JUST GETTING STRONGER BY THE DAY GT STAND UP WELCOME ABOARD I.E.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

*THANKS 4 THE COMMITMENT AND DEDICATION THIS FAMILY JUST GETTING STRONGER BY THE DAY GT STAND UP WELCOME ABOARD I.E.*


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Sep 19 2009, 12:02 AM~15124908
> *Anybody cruzin through the route 66, this year in san berdoo??
> *



*BAJITO C.C. WAS THERE* :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

moreno valley cruise night tonight


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## butterbeam (Mar 19, 2009)

FOR SALE 1983 CHEVY MALIBU WAGON 

1983 WAGON RUNS GOOD STARTS RIGHT UP AND DRIVES REINFORCED FRAME EXTENDED AND REINFORCED A ARMS REINFORCED AXLE BATTERY RACK FOR 10 BATT CYLINDERS AND SPRINGS 4 LINK IN REAR BODY IS STREIGHT ONE BLOCK SAND AWAY FROM PAINT $$ 2200.00 OBO $$ PM ME OR CALL IF INTRESTED 505/610-5389


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Sep 14 2009, 01:25 AM~15073611
> *WHAT'S UP PEOPLE FROM THE I.E AREA! CHECK IT OUT, "GOOD TIMES" LOWRIDER CAR CLUB IS COMMING TO I.E AREA! WERE LOOKING FOR TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS WHO ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANT TO BE PART OF A 20 YEAR OLD, EAST LOS ANGELES BASED LOWRIDER CAR CLUB! WE ALSO HAVE CHAPTERS IN EAST LOS ANGELES, LOS ANGELES, NOR CAL, DETROIT-MICHIGAN,COLORADO, SAN DIEGO, SAN FERNANDO VALLEY, NEW JERSY, MILWAUKEE, ORANGE COUNTY, LAS VEGAS, SO.CAL, FLORIDA, VIRGINIA AND STILL MORE TO COME! WE ARE A FAMILY ORIENTATED CAR CLUB AND WE DONT HATE ON NO ONE! WE WANT TO KEEP IT ORIGINAL THOUGH! WE WANT TO KEEP IT WITH TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS LIKE, IMPALA'S, CADDIES, REGAL'S, CUTLASS, CHEVY CLASSICS, ETC WITH 13 OR 14 INCH KNOCK OFF'S. IF YOU BEEN IN THE GAME FOR A WHILE THEN YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT! WE WANT TO BRING THE, "GOOD TIMES" LOWRIDING SCENE TO COLORADO AND WERE LOOKING FOR PEOPLE THAT ARE MOTIVATED AND WANNA KICK IT AND CRUISE AND JUST HAVE A "GOOD TIME"! SO IF YOU THINK YOU HAVE WHAT IT TAKES AND YOU WANNA RIDE, HIT ME UP! WERE LOOKING FOR DEDICATED PEOPLE THAT ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANNA KEEP THE, "GOOD TIMES" ROLLEN!!!!!
> 
> THANKS FROM THE "GOOD TIMES"C.C
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## OC714Santanero (Sep 16, 2007)

hey whats up Joe i met a fellow Goodtimer Alfredo "Plumber" from simi valley i happened to work in front of his sisters house and we started talking he cool as hell and he told me about the car wash that you did that you called up for was for a family member and also told me about the drama with his brother and told me to tell you SUP when i talk to you oh and he has a clean ass ride


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Dont forget our Annual show. This is the big one! Last years was a huge success and I have had clubs asking about it again for this year. This is THE ONE! This years show is moved to a new indoor location. There will be a concert, a hop, bikini contest, vendors, glamorous models for photo opportunities, and the Southwest's nicest lowriders! Following are the categories to be awarded! All done as a fund-raiser! Come out and support a good cause!

Best Bomb
60's
70's
80's 
90's 
Luxury
Best motor
Best Paint
Truck
Motorcycle
Bicycle / Pedal Car
Hop (Cash Award)
Bikini (Cash Award)
Best Interior

Magazines, please call now for your press passes! Move in is from 8-10 am.


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 21 2009, 10:55 PM~15149397
> *THANKS 4 THE COMMITMENT AND DEDICATION THIS FAMILY JUST GETTING STRONGER BY THE DAY GT STAND UP WELCOME ABOARD I.E.
> *


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

<==Fontana 64 here.


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Nov 3 2009, 09:39 PM~15555436
> *<==Fontana 64 here.
> *


very clean 64 homie i send you a pm.


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 21 2009, 10:55 PM~15149397
> *THANKS 4 THE COMMITMENT AND DEDICATION THIS FAMILY JUST GETTING STRONGER BY THE DAY GT STAND UP WELCOME ABOARD I.E.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Nov 4 2009, 11:29 AM~15560233
> *very clean 64 homie i send you a pm.
> *


Thanks, I'll swing by and check out your meet.


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Where was Goodtimes IE? I went around and only seen Goodtimes 805.


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Nov 9 2009, 08:42 PM~15614336
> *Where was Goodtimes IE? I went around and only seen Goodtimes 805.
> *


the pic above is from the show.


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

GOOD TIMES I.E will be having a meeting this saturday in the city of moreno valley at 5pm at los compadres restaurant were they have the cruise night.IF YOU WANT TO CHECK IT OUT AND PROSPECT FOR GOOD TIMES C.C call me for info at 714-574-2956


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Nov 12 2009, 11:56 PM~15652615
> *GOOD TIMES I.E will be having a meeting this saturday in the city of moreno valley at 5pm at los compadres restaurant were they have the cruise night.IF YOU WANT TO CHECK IT OUT AND PROSPECT FOR GOOD TIMES C.C call me for info at 714-574-2956
> *


----------



## AGONY (Sep 7, 2009)

*Rollerz Only Las Vegas chapter supporting show November 28th

New show curcuit possibly starting up, please come show sum love and ur rides!!!*


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Nov 13 2009, 12:24 AM~15652889
> *
> *


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Nov 1 2009, 11:11 AM~15528424
> *
> *


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 21 2009, 10:55 PM~15149397
> *THANKS 4 THE COMMITMENT AND DEDICATION THIS FAMILY JUST GETTING STRONGER BY THE DAY GT STAND UP WELCOME ABOARD I.E.
> *


----------



## badex63 (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Dec 3 2009, 03:17 PM~15861861
> *
> *


 Welcome to the IE Good Times CC. From Classic Style CC. Riverside 
:thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 14 2010, 08:29 PM~16294662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

ttt homie


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 14 2010, 11:20 AM~16289444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 24 2010, 02:42 PM~16395009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 14 2010, 11:20 AM~16289444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

*Sale Sale.I have alot of sets left*</span>
<span style=\'color:blue\'>*Any set of 4 chips and backings.47 bucks shipped.These are RAW Stainless.You can polish them or paint them.Whatever you like.
Polished and Chrome extra
*

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

INLAND EMPIRE GOOD TIMES 


> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Sep 21 2009, 11:14 PM~15149586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

we have like 13 cars now and good members!


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

GOOD TIMES I.E


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Mar 27 2009, 03:56 PM~13409874
> *WHAT'S UP PEOPLE FROM THE I.E AREA! CHECK IT OUT, "GOOD TIMES" LOWRIDER CAR CLUB IS COMMING TO I.E AREA! WERE LOOKING FOR TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS WHO ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANT TO BE PART OF A 20 YEAR OLD, EAST LOS ANGELES BASED LOWRIDER CAR CLUB! WE ALSO HAVE CHAPTERS IN EAST LOS ANGELES, LOS ANGELES, NOR CAL, DETROIT-MICHIGAN,COLORADO, SAN DIEGO, SAN FERNANDO VALLEY, NEW JERSY, MILWAUKEE, ORANGE COUNTY, LAS VEGAS, SO.CAL, FLORIDA, VIRGINIA AND STILL MORE TO COME! WE ARE A FAMILY ORIENTATED CAR CLUB AND WE DONT HATE ON NO ONE! WE WANT TO KEEP IT ORIGINAL THOUGH! WE WANT TO KEEP IT WITH TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS LIKE, IMPALA'S, CADDIES, REGAL'S, CUTLASS, CHEVY CLASSICS, ETC WITH 13 OR 14 INCH KNOCK OFF'S. IF YOU BEEN IN THE GAME FOR A WHILE THEN YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT! WE WANT TO BRING THE, "GOOD TIMES" LOWRIDING SCENE TO INLAND EMPIRE AND WERE LOOKING FOR PEOPLE THAT ARE MOTIVATED AND WANNA KICK IT AND CRUISE AND JUST HAVE A "GOOD TIME"! SO IF YOU THINK YOU HAVE WHAT IT TAKES AND YOU WANNA RIDE, HIT ME UP! WERE LOOKING FOR DEDICATED PEOPLE THAT ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANNA KEEP THE, "GOOD TIMES" ROLLEN!!!!!
> 
> THANKS FROM THE "GOOD TIMES"C.C
> ...


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

HEY WHATS UP JOE CAN U POST PICS OF THAT ELCO U HAD AT SABOBA


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLACK79REGAL_@Nov 24 2010, 11:24 PM~19158537
> *HEY WHATS UP JOE CAN U POST PICS OF THAT ELCO U HAD AT SABOBA
> *


SUP HOMIE I SOLD IT


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> HEY WHATS UP JOE CAN U POST PICS OF THAT ELCO U HAD AT SABOBA





























[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

>


[/quote]
[/quote]
THANKS DAM HOPE MY BROS COMES OUT LIKE THAT


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 25 2004, 02:02 PM~2447525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

YOU WANT TO BE PART OF GOOD TIMES I.E FAM HIT ME UP 714-574-2956 JOE


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

RIDES3 stopped by our shop today and we are gonna be doing some custom audio on the back lid of his Caprice...










more pics will be up soon. :biggrin: 

Before...


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Mar 27 2009, 02:56 PM~13409874
> *WHAT'S UP PEOPLE FROM THE I.E AREA! CHECK IT OUT, "GOOD TIMES" LOWRIDER CAR CLUB IS COMMING TO I.E AREA! WERE LOOKING FOR TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS WHO ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANT TO BE PART OF A 20 YEAR OLD, EAST LOS ANGELES BASED LOWRIDER CAR CLUB! WE ALSO HAVE CHAPTERS IN EAST LOS ANGELES, LOS ANGELES, NOR CAL, DETROIT-MICHIGAN,COLORADO, SAN DIEGO, SAN FERNANDO VALLEY, NEW JERSY, MILWAUKEE, ORANGE COUNTY, LAS VEGAS, SO.CAL, FLORIDA, VIRGINIA AND STILL MORE TO COME! WE ARE A FAMILY ORIENTATED CAR CLUB AND WE DONT HATE ON NO ONE! WE WANT TO KEEP IT ORIGINAL THOUGH! WE WANT TO KEEP IT WITH TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS LIKE, IMPALA'S, CADDIES, REGAL'S, CUTLASS, CHEVY CLASSICS, ETC WITH 13 OR 14 INCH KNOCK OFF'S. IF YOU BEEN IN THE GAME FOR A WHILE THEN YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT! WE WANT TO BRING THE, "GOOD TIMES" LOWRIDING SCENE TO INLAND EMPIRE AND WERE LOOKING FOR PEOPLE THAT ARE MOTIVATED AND WANNA KICK IT AND CRUISE AND JUST HAVE A "GOOD TIME"! SO IF YOU THINK YOU HAVE WHAT IT TAKES AND YOU WANNA RIDE, HIT ME UP! WERE LOOKING FOR DEDICATED PEOPLE THAT ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANNA KEEP THE, "GOOD TIMES" ROLLEN!!!!!
> 
> THANKS FROM THE "GOOD TIMES"C.C
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:|


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 16 2010, 09:19 PM~19348172
> *:|
> *


more pics of your avitar :cheesy:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

GOOD TIMES I.E LOOKING FOR GOOD MEMBERS THIS IS SOME OF OUR RIDES


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------

